# Is this REALLY a msobo?



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm having doubts cause of his hump. But I bought him anyway cause he was unique.


































The guy at the store might have just been lying to me.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Could be a male turning to adult colors. A male turns from yellow-orange to bluish purple, then continues to get darker and even mostly black with blue. Each male looks somewhat diffrent.


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely looks like a Msobo from the not-so-great pictures!


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks. And sorry for the crappy pictures.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

So males can have humps?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

darkenedkaven said:


> So males can have humps?


Only deformed males.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How big is this fish?

Kim


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> How big is this fish?
> Kim


That would be my question as well. I have a group, and this one doen't quite look right. I have one fully colored male that's nearly 5". I have another that has recently started to change that has a very distinct submarginal band, slightly blue face and blotchiness on the body. I've not seen a male yet with a hump.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

He is around 3".

But if you look close in the picture with the lamp, you can tell.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Are these better?


















I even have vids.

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f200/ ... 7f9290.flv

http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f200/ ... 0e3932.flv


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

I see Msobo - I don't have a clue what this "hump" everyone is referring to. Let me clarify, I know what the hump is suppsed to be, and I don't see one of any significance on this fish. I wouldn't worry for 3 seconds.

That is a Msobo


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In my opinion, he is deformed.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> In my opinion, he is deformed.


I agree. There's more there than the typical "zebra" forehead.

Kim


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Many Metriaclima can sometimes get sort of a forehead hump when larger. As said, this one's hump seems exaggerated, kinda deformed looking. I don't think that means some sort of weird hybrid, just that this one looks funny.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It looks like a normal Msobo male colour transformation as far as that goes, but at 3 inches, I would expect some of the darker markings to show.

However, that can also depend on what else is in the tank with them...I don't find my Msobo male anywhere near as dominant as my other males or his own females!

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Its not really a hump like a flower horn's, but like a oversized brow.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's why it sounds like a deformity rather than any crossbreeding. :thumb:

Basically, I just wouldn't use him for breeding, but he may be a nice fish otherwise.

Kim


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

He isnt quite 3 in & he is the new guy.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Fogel, I think you may be right. If I'm not mistaken, he has four nose holes!


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

Some of those pics look almost normal for head shape, but one of them made me immediately think of the "blue dolphin" hap, sorry I can;t remember scientific name.

I think that is the "hump" being referred to, and there is something else about overall body structure that looks too "streamlined" (tall and thick up fornt and then narrowing down) that makes me think it has some non-mbuna in it.

PRETTY fish though, fwiw.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

He's shaped like a zebra....just the head is odd.

He's my favorite though.


----------

